
Nikki McDonald on how to get a book deal - karjaluoto
http://blog.officehours.io/nikki-mcdonald-on-how-to-get-a-book-deal/
======
karjaluoto
I worked with Nikki on my last book. The comments she shares here
(particularly her notes on common hurdles) are pretty representative of my
experience. I.e., I did all of the dumb things she points out as mistakes.

Nikki works specifically with design/photography writers. That said, I think
her comments are quite applicable to most non-fiction writers.

